# Springtime Manitou Springs Zombie Crawl, May 1st, 2010 CO



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Saturday, May 01, 2010 2:00 PM MDT

Come join us in your tattered clothes, blood splattered skin, and do a foot dragging crawl down Manitou Avenue, in downtown Manitou Springs, CO for a zombie crawl you'll never forget ... as we become infected in Soda Springs Park for a walk up and down the sidewalks of Manitou Avenue. Meet at Soda Springs Park, downtown Manitou Springs, near Mate Factory at 2 pm for makeup/blood assistance; 3 pm promptly for a crawl down Manitou Avenue.

http://www.treeleavesoracle.org/events/zombie.html

The Denver Hearse Association will also be in attendance. If you have a hearse and are in CO, contact DHA for caravan details.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You totally have to post pictures of this event for us, Haunti. Hearses and zombies - what more could anyone ask?


----------

